# dézipper via applescript ?



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

J'essaie de me créer un script qui dézippe un fichier 'in place'.
Les commandes sont simples : 
cd mon_répertoire
unzip mon_zip

Ca marche parfaitement dans le terminal, mais quand j'essaie l'exécution dans apple-script :
do shell script "cd mon_répertoire"
do shell script "unzip mon_zip"
rien....
 C'est pourtant basique comme truc !


----------



## JacqR (6 Juillet 2016)

Bonsoir,

La commande dans le premier do shell script n'est pas retenue, c'est comme faire un *cd* dans la fenêtre du terminal et de fermer cette fenêtre, la commande *cd* est inutile dans ce cas.

Donc, il faut utiliser les commandes dans le même do shell script.

```
do shell script "cd mon_répertoire; unzip mon_zip"
```


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2016)

Tu peux aussi créer un script autonome que tu appelleras depuis ton applescript.
Ou créer une application avec Automator : tu peux exécuter une liste de commandes dans la même étape "shell". Ce qui est assez pratique (plus que AppleScript, je trouve).


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2016)

Automator, je n'y arrive pas. Et la solution de JacqR fonctionne parfaitement, merci à lui.


----------

